# .

## Valtria

!
     - (       )   3 .   5 000 .
 (- )    ,        !!!!!!!
    .   -     ( )    . 
    -   ,    -  !!! 
            .
     ,    
-  
-     
- -
  5 000 , _   1,  26  "        ,          ",      03  2003 .  1381 ,     5000 ,            ._ 

.
      ,      5000 .,     -. 

  : 
1.        ,     ? 
2.       (  -)     ?

 !

----------


## TlOlesya

676  6  1999 

(    08.12.99 ., .  1997.   " "  29 (2393)  10.02.2000 .   "      "  20.12.99 .,  51, .     14-10/1531  25.01.2000 .)
!  01.01.2004 .          , .     01-06/50932  30.12.2003 .
   01.01.2004 .     01-06/50852  30.12.2003
  .:
    01-15/31798  20.12.99 . 
    01-99/310  07.03.2000 .
    784-  01.08.2001 . 
    1048-  09.11.2001 . 
    667-  22.10.2002 . 
    416-  31.07.2003 .
 .:
    01-06/27526  25.09.2000 . 
    05-23/7165  20.02.2002 . 
    01-06/11239  18.03.2003 .
    .:
    176  10.03.2000 .
    577  05.07.2000 .
        ,        - ,    126     
: 
1.         -,        -  (). 
2.     (..),    (..)    ,    -    ,   - ,             .
!   -  .        1048-  09.11.2001 .
3. -   (..)                  . 
4.               . 
5.           ... 

-   .. 

     6  1999 .  676 
!    01.01.2004 .     01-06/50852  30.12.2003
    .:
    577  05.07.2000 .
       -,        -  
1.  . 
1.1.         -,        -  ( -  ),     126, 133  179          ,        -,        - ,          ( - -). 
           . 
1.2.       .
- - ,  -              ( 12  72 ),   ,             ,   ,      . 
  - - ,   -,  -       . 
  - - ,       -.     -,              . 
 - - -,  () -    . 
1.3.           -,                                 ,           ,      . 
1.4.  -,          ,           ,    . 
1.5.   -          1  2      07.08.95  484 "             " (    07.09.95  943)       14.04.98  208 "          07.08.95  484" (    23.06.98  1540). 
1.6.      -,        - ,    ,   ,   -,   ,   .1.3   ,    . 
II.      -,      
2.1.   -                ,         ,   ,        ,    ,       ,  -. 
  ,         ,          ,    . 
2.2.  -            ,       -,          . 
2.3. -         -. 
2.4.  -                (),      -,     -,       . 
2.5.        ( 1),          -.    ,       -          . 
         ,        -      ,     (           )          ,    . 
2.6.         3     -  ,      -      .
 -                   -,        . 
2.7.           .             ,    ,   "5". 
2.8.  ,  -    ,              . 
       -            . 
2.9.    ,      -,        ,         . 
          ,     ,      . 
2.10.        -,      ,                 -     -   ,    . 
          ,     -,       "  ",      . 
      ,       ,     ,       -,  -  -. 
2.11.   -    -  : 
-    ,    ; 
-       ,      -        ,     -,          ( -   ); 
-    - ,    . 
2.12. -    15     -           : 
) ,   -,       ; 
)  ,    ,    ; 
) ,     ,      ,          -,   ,   .2.13   . 
        ,              . 
2.13.   -,            ,     ,      -,              : 
-   -        ; 
-   -,     ,  100 ; 
- -          ,    -   . 
2.14.            ,        ,   . 
  8, 9, 14, 54  ""    -,       -   . 
  -    ,  -          ,   16  " ". 
  24   "80". 
  31    -           . 
  -    ,   34           ,       -. 
!   .,     577  05.07.2000 .
  :
  40      .
  :
  37    "400048",   40 -     . 
  44   :   2 -   ;   3 -      ,   . 
  45    -                . 
 20, 22 ( ), 23, 28  42 -  .                  . 
  25, 26      "55",            ,    -. -        577  05.07.2000 .
2.15.  ,     .2.14   ,     ( 2)  ,       . 
2.16.   -,   ,   .2.13   ,      ,   ,       -,        . 
2.17.    ,         -,           . 
          " (    )",     ,     . 
2.18. -,           15-     -    -  ,    ,       ,   .2.1   ,           . 
    ,       ,         -,      .  ,          " (    )",     ,   "     ",      . 
    -    -,              . 
2.19. -,   -         ,    , ,              ,           .2.18   ,         . 
III.      -,        
3.1.    -,            ,   ,             ,    . 
    -,            ,          . 
   -           -. 
3.2.    -     ,      . 
3.3.   -,       ,  -               .                -           ,     .      ,     . 
3.4.  -                ,        -                      .           -,  ,       -         . 
     -     ,      . 
3.5.  -               .

----------


## Valtria

*TlOlesya*  !!!         :Frown:     ....       ....

----------


## TlOlesya

> *TlOlesya*  !!!            ....       ....


!
 :Love:

----------


## Valtria

> !


  :Redface:

----------


## 77

.
.
     .
         5000 . (    100 ).
   ?
   ?

    100
   ?
   ?

      ?

   :
      5000USD.
       -    .
    ,       .
        .

----------


## Valtria

. 

-  
-      ( )
-   
-  

*77*   2.5      .    ,   ....

----------


## Valtria

_ 

 319.        , . ,   ,   
2.  ,     , : 
1)         :     , ;           , , -         ,       ; 
2)    ,              ,   5000 ;_ 


  ( ,  ,   ,  ),              5 000 ,    .

----------


## Valtria

... :yes: 
_   31  2003 .  4347



 03  2003 . N 203


.


   1. , : 
   )        ,                  ,     ,     ,          ,       ,            ,  , :
   -                  ,     1000  ; 
   -                                     ; 
   -       ;
   -     ;
   )                         ,           . 
   2.                 ,   ,        ,                                      ._


   ( ,  ,   ,  ),              1 000$ ,      , ..    .

----------


## Valtria

... :yes: 


_ 


25  2003 


14  2003 
 ( .    29.06.2004 N 58-,  20.08.2004 N 118-, 
 11.11.2004 N 139-,  18.07.2005 N 90-,  31.12.2005 N 204-, 
 10.01.2006 N 16-,  18.02.2006 N 26-,  30.12.2006 N 266-, 
 06.06.2007 N 88-,  26.06.2007 N 118-,  24.07.2007 N 214-, 
 30.10.2007 N 240-,  06.12.2007 N 333-,  26.06.2008 N 103-, 
 .,    
 23.12.2003 N 186-,  19.12.2006 N 238-,  24.07.2007 N 198-)
 293.   ,     
..
4.   ,      ,   ,          ,      ,   ,   5  ._ 


  .


_ 295.  ,    ,     
1.  ,    ,     ,  ,    ,         ,   10  ._ 


      ,   10 000  ,

----------


## Valtria

... :yes: 

_
 06  1999 . N 676




   1.2.       .
    -  - ,   -                                   (   12     72  ),       ,                       ,       ,      .

        -     -     ,             -   ,           -        .

       -   -   ,                 -  .                -  ,                        .

       -    -    -  ,      ()  -     ._

 .
          .      10 000  .
      -, ..      .     .  ?

----------


## Valtria

.... :yes: 


_   21  2004 .  5449




 03  2003 . N 1381 
        ,          




3.        
        :

     )  "" CN 22 <*>;
   --------------------------------
   <*>          .


   )   CN 23 <*>     71    <**>  -  72 <**>;
   --------------------------------
   <*>          .
   <**>              .


   )   ,   , CN 37 <*>        CN 38 <*>;
   --------------------------------
   <*>          .


   )    ,       (S.A.L.), CN 41 <*>;
   --------------------------------
   <*>          .


   )  .    S.A.L.  86 <*>      . .  87 <*>;
   --------------------------------
   <*>              .


   )      CN 31 <*>       ,    , CN 32 <*>;
   --------------------------------
   <*>          .


   )     CN 33 <*>;
   --------------------------------
   <*>          .


   )    CN 46 <*>;
   --------------------------------
   <*>          .

      )       CN 47 <*>._



 .
    .       .      ,         !
      .          х.           !   ?

 :           ...  !!!

           'rghtcc-,...     ...

----------


## Valtria

> .
> .
>      .
>          5000 . (    100 ).
>    ?
>    ?
> 
>     100
>    ?
> ...



*77*      .      ,     :Smilie:

----------


## 77

> . 
> 
> -  
> -      ( )
> -   
> -  
> 
> *77*   2.5      .    ,   ....


  !
         .
    (DHL  ..)
 - 20 eur (FCA - )
  ~ 150 
          .
  .
  ~2/3     (  , )

----------

.
    .       .      ,         !
      .          х.           !   ?

 :           ...  !!!

           'rghtcc-,...     ...[/QUOTE]


      .
     -     :-)
          .
   -  DDU  DDP -  ( )
:-)

----------


## 77

> .
>     .       .      ,         !
>       .          х.           !   ?
> 
>  :           ...  !!!
> 
>            'rghtcc-,...     ...



      .
     -     :-)
          .
   -  DDU  DDP -  ( )
:-)[/QUOTE]

       .
P.S.
     .
              .
             .
   ,     .

----------


## Valtria

> .
>      -     :-)
>           .
>    -  DDU  DDP -  ( )
> :-)


       .
P.S.
     .
              .
             .
   ,     .[/QUOTE]
        -          .       .   15           03  2009 -    ?

----------


## Valtria

> .
> .
>      .
>          5000 . (    100 ).
>    ?


  ,  ,   5000 .   ,    ,       ,        
. .2 .2 . 319 http://www.tamognia.ru/legislation/12916/?VIEW=DETAIL

----------


## Valtria

> 5000USD.


   +   5000$,    ,      .   3.2    117- http://www.tamognia.ru/laws/law_342.html ,          ,   ,       ,         5 .

----------


## Valtria

> .
>     .       .      ,         !
>       .          х.           !   ?
> 
>  :           ...  !!!
> 
>            'rghtcc-,...     ...



      .
     -     :-)
          .
   -  DDU  DDP -  ( )
:-)[/QUOTE]
  ,  . 
   : IP///   ,    ?    ?

----------


## Valtria

,         **,        ** ,        .
*  -* ,    ** ... ** ? :No:

----------


## Valtria

> ,         **,        ** ,        .
> *  -* ,    ** ... ** ?


!  !    -   ?     ,     ,      :Frown:

----------


## 77

.
  .
     ?

----------


## Valtria

> .
>   .
>      ?


              .         ,     - .    15         ...       ....         15 ,   ....

----------

,       1074,50 ,        ,         ,      .   ,             ,           .   ,      .

----------


## Valtria

> ,       1074,50 ,        ,         ,      .   ,             ,           .   ,      .


 .     ,    ?     ?         ,     .           ,     -  .      -    ,      - . 
     15     .    -  ?     .....    - .    15  ..            - .... :Frown:

----------

> .     ,    ?     ?         ,     .           ,     -  .      -    ,      - . 
>      15     .    -  ?     .....    - .    15  ..            - ....


           ,         ,      ,  / , .  ,    15       ,    ,           .  /.                    . :Frown:

----------


## Valtria

> ,         ,      ,  / , .  ,    15       ,    ,           .  /.                    .


!
   15     -   .      .          15  ?
       .           .        ...    .     ...

----------


## TlOlesya

Valtria, .
  DHL  ,   ,  -  -,  / ,  .  ,   - -.  - /   (, )
   1000 $,       , ..    . DHL   -  ,    : ,   (    ),  .
,       ,    5 000 .

        -  .  :        .
   ,   ,   ,      ,   .
       + .
     .
    , -?  .

----------

, ,  ?           5000 ?

----------

!
. .   .
 -  .  .
 -   .
    500-999 .
   .
   - 200  -
    .
  50.
     .

  ?   ?

      ?

 .
 .

----------

!
 :       3000 .  ,     (  ).         . ,  . .   .           . .    ,    ,    .     ?    ?             ?

----------

